# Reserve UAV Btys (Split from: Mortars)



## Colin Parkinson (29 Mar 2011)

They could make reserve UAV troops attached to reservist arty units, using cheap UAV's with cameras. Small log footprint and they could fix most things in house. The cost of Minerva is plummeting and it would allow a lot of  training for Reserve units being able to source UAV's during their exercises. To keep costs down, these would not have protected signals and such. Hell we can even get mini-predators
http://www.nitroplanes.com/4eluavrqprra.html

http://www.draganfly.com/uav-helicopter/draganflyer-x6/?gclid=CKeRhfmu9KcCFcnc4Aod2yuXaw


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Mar 2011)

C'mon Colin, how many pilots do you think want to get posted to Res Arty units? 

You just know that if it has wings and is not tethered to the ground the AF will demand to be the only ones allowed to pilot it


----------



## Old Sweat (29 Mar 2011)

The arty has been flying Mini UAVs - really model airplanes with sensors - with varying degrees of success in Afghanistan since TF 3-06. Difficulties were mostly because of equipment failures, as far as I can determine.


----------



## dimsum (29 Mar 2011)

As Old Sweat said, the AD Arty is flying the Scan Eagle UAV.  The Air Force is flying the Heron.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Mar 2011)

Geez, lighten up guys!. Can't we joke about the flyboys without getting your knickers twisted 8)


----------



## ArmyRick (30 Mar 2011)

I think its a great idea and BTW, I agree with your pun/knock on the Air Force. I don't agree with the Canadian way of doing business with employing aircraft. I think the US, UK and the Aussies have the right idea (dedicated army aircraft, navy aircraft and air force aircraft).

A portable and cheap UAV for Reserve arty is great idea. Its new ideas like that and new thinking that we should encourage. Without people thinking of new ideas we would still be "Front rank kneeling, rear rank re-loading..."


----------



## aesop081 (30 Mar 2011)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> UK



You will find that things in the UK, as far as hellicopters go, are somewhat of a hybrid. An example is that the Chinooks are operated by the RAF while the Lynx and Apache are not. The Merlin HC fleet was until recently operated by the RAF as well.


----------



## GK .Dundas (30 Mar 2011)

ArmyRick said:
			
		

> I think its a great idea and BTW, I agree with your pun/knock on the Air Force. I don't agree with the Canadian way of doing business with employing aircraft. I think the US, UK and the Aussies have the right idea (dedicated army aircraft, navy aircraft and air force aircraft).
> 
> A portable and cheap UAV for Reserve arty is great idea. Its new ideas like that and new thinking that we should encourage. Without people thinking of new ideas we would still be "Front rank kneeling, rear rank re-loading..."


 To the stake with the Heretic! Burn him I say lest he infect us with his heresy !!!


----------



## Colin Parkinson (12 Apr 2011)

The operaters could fly micro R/C in the armouries during winter months and between Feb-Apr when there is no money for exercises. 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Air-Hogs-Hawk-Eye-R-C-Helicopter/15223487


----------



## TSM A (27 Apr 2011)

Colin P said:
			
		

> The operaters could fly micro R/C in the armouries during winter months
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Air-Hogs-Hawk-Eye-R-C-Helicopter/15223487



I know a certain OPs WO that does that already. ;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 Apr 2011)

Imagine flying one of the walmart specials over the old "Puff table" we had in the basement.


----------

